# انا بنوتة والسؤال للولاد



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة
سؤال  للشباب 
تفتكر لو ساعدت في الاعمال المنزلية دا شيء ينتقص من رجولتك ؟
يعني لو ساعدت ماما في شغل البيت مثلا ؟
او لو لما تتجوز تفتكر لو ساعدت المدام بتاعتك  في شغل البيت دا شيء يقلل من قيمتك او ينتقص من رجولتك ؟
عاوز اعرف ردودكم بصراحة وهل ممكن تساعدها لو هي مريضة بس ولا ممكن تساعدها وهي مش مريضة ؟
واكيد معانا في المنتدي شباب متجوزين كمان عاوزين رائيهم في الموضوع 
اكيد بنات جنسي الفضول هيخليهم يدخلو  يشوفو الموضوع  وانتو كمان يا بنات قولو رايكم 
وعلقوا علي الردود
يلا ندردش سوا 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*لالا معندكيش حق ياراجعا ليسوع...

أنتى متعرفيش انهم بيقوموا بدور حيوى جدا فى الاعمال المنزلية 

أنا هقولك علشان متوقعيش نفسك فى غلط 

خدى عندك ياستى...

أولا حضرتك تكنسى ويطلع عينك فى نظافة البيت والغسيل  وهو يوسخ طبعا بيحب يديكى نشاط هههه

وطبعا ربنا يكون فى عونهم من المجهود اللى بيعملوه ده ههههه

انتى تطبخى وهما يا كلوا وحاجات زى كده بقى تقوليلى مش بيعملوا حاجة 

ظالمة انتى ههههههه

ثانكس ياقمر لطرحك للموضوع وانا متابعة معااااااااكى فرصتى بقى 

انا تلت تربع مواضيعى هتساعد بالادلة فى الموضوع ده ههههه اى خدمة *​


----------



## rokatomas (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا محبش أنوا يكون ليه دور أساسى 
لكن ممكن يساعد فى حاجات صغيرة


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> سؤال  للشباب
> تفتكر لو ساعدت في الاعمال المنزلية دا شيء ينتقص من رجولتك ؟
> 
> ...




*اى خدمة ادينى جوبت وبصراحة

عاوز المكافأه بئه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لالا معندكيش حق ياراجعا ليسوع...
> 
> أنتى متعرفيش انهم بيقوموا بدور حيوى جدا فى الاعمال المنزلية
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
عسل يا بت يا مرمر 
وعندك حق في بعض كلامك 
تابعي معانا يا مرمر ونشوف هيقولو اية 
مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rokatomas قال:


> أنا محبش أنوا يكون ليه دور أساسى
> لكن ممكن يساعد فى حاجات صغيرة



*معقول يا روكا 
انتي بنوتة وبتقولي كدة 
طب لية متحبيش انة يساعدك ؟
يا ريت تدخلي تاني وتوضحي وجهة نظرك اكتر يا قمر 
شرفتي يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *اى خدمة ادينى جوبت وبصراحة
> 
> عاوز المكافأه بئه​*



*يعني رايك وهي مريضة بس لكن وهي سليمة لاء لية بقة​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa صديقيني عزيزتي ما فيش حد بيساعدني هههههههههههههههههههههه
كله اقوم بيه وحدي
هههههههههه
شكرااااا  على الموضوع   اختي
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*وانا بنوته وهجاوب سؤال الاولاد*
*هههههههههههه*

*بصى يابنتى*
*الاولاد بيقوموا بنعمه الدور*
*يجوا من برة تبقى انتى طالعه عينك فى شغل البيت والتنضيف*
*والاكل ولو فى اطفال*
*وهما يجوا يرموا لبسهم على كل كرسى*
*وشيلى انتى ورى سي السيد بقى*
*دى حاجه*
*التانيه بقى *
*تبقى عامله الاكله الحلوة للبيه اللى بيحبها وطالعه عينك *
*ومستنيه كلمه حلوة منه *
*على الاقل شكرا يعنى *
*يقولك ايه الاكل مش حلو النهاردة *
*ناقص ملح او طعمه مش حلو*
*بصى هو يبص لايه وانتى قصدك ايه .......*
*نقطه كمان *
*تبقى محضراله مفاجات بقى *
*وقاعده تفكرى تقولى ازاى*
*وتعملى ايه*
*وهو يجى صدك ويرخم عليكى *
*ونعمه الاحباط*

*وكفايه كده*
*انا تعبتلهم الصراحه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*وللصراحه نفسى حالهم يتعدل*
*تعالى نصليلهم*
*ونعمل حزب بنات ونتفق نصلى لاولاد امو ادم*
*ربنا يصلح حالهم*
*قولى اميييييييييين*
*ههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> rgaa luswa صديقيني عزيزتي ما فيش حد بيساعدني هههههههههههههههههههههه
> كله اقوم بيه وحدي
> هههههههههه
> شكرااااا  على الموضوع   اختي
> ...



*يا عيني يا كليم 
معلش ربنا يقويك 
لكن تفتكر يا كليم لو انت اتجوزت تاني هتساعد المدام ولا هتعوض الايام اللي فاتت  اللي كنت بتعمل فيها في البيت لوحدك وتقول وانا مالي اساعدها لية 
دخيلك ادخل تاني 
بدنا نسمع ردك 
بيعطيك العافي​*


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> سؤال  للشباب
> تفتكر لو ساعدت في الاعمال المنزلية دا شيء ينتقص من رجولتك ؟
> يعني لو ساعدت ماما في شغل البيت مثلا ؟
> ...





rgaa luswa قال:


> *يعني رايك وهي مريضة بس لكن وهي سليمة لاء لية بقة​*



*اقولك يا ستى

المرأة ليها دور 

والرجل له دور 

لا احد يستطيع ان يحل محل الاخر

مع العلم دور المرأة لا يقل عن الرجل فى شئ نهائياً​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *وانا بنوته وهجاوب سؤال الاولاد*
> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *بصى يابنتى*
> ...


*هو انتي عندك حق في حجات كتير يا تويتي 
لا بس حرام مش كلهم كدة 
اكيد في منهم اللي بيخاف علي تعبها بردة ويقول تعليق لطيف علي اكلها 
براحة شوية يا بنات دا احنا هنعقدهم كدة  ههههههههههه
مرسي يا تويتي يا قمر  
نورتيني بمشاركتك يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *اقولك يا ستى
> 
> المرأة ليها دور
> 
> ...



*كلامك جميل يا سامح لكن 
لو هي مش مريضة ولكن فرضنا اديها مشغولة مثلا في حاجة وفية حاجة تانية عاوزة تتعمل 
لية متساعدهاش 
منور الموضوع​*


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عجبى
 انتم عوزينا نرجع من الشغل طالع عنينا
 ونساعد فى المطبخ ون قوم باعمال البيت
 حرام عليكو امال الواحد بيتجوز لية ههههههههههههه
 ام لو مريضة دنا اشيلها فوق راسى
 ولو اتاجت للبن العصفور اجبهلها
اهو تعب ساعة ولا كل ساعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كلامك جميل يا سامح لكن
> لو هي مش مريضة ولكن فرضنا اديها مشغولة مثلا في حاجة وفية حاجة تانية عاوزة تتعمل
> لية متساعدهاش
> منور الموضوع​*



*حددى يا حجة

كلامك للام ولا للزوجة دوة اولا 

وبعدين متقوليش مثلاً انها بتكنس 

واروح انا اغسل المواعين مثلاً 

خليكى واقعيه شويه

وبعدين هتكون مشغوله فى ايه

انا بطلع الصبح اشتغل وبرجع اخر النهار

علشان القيها مشغوله 

لا تعقل طبعا

امال النهار كله بتعمل ايه بس

وبعدين زى ما انا ليا التزامات وواجبات اقوم بيها

هى كمان لازم تلتزم بواجبتها المنزليه

ميرسى لطرحك للموضوع 

وانا متابع معاكى​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصي بما اني الموضوع للولاد*
*فا هتلاقي كل اللي هيرد بنات *
*لانهم متغاظين من الموضوع دا*

*في رجاله مخها كبير *
*وبتحب تشارك سواء مراته او في بيته والده*

*وفي راجاله تانيه بتفكر انه دا دورها هو العمل علي راحتي *
*لانه انا بقوم بدور كارجل وبشتغل وبحضر القوت*
*وهي دورها شغل البيت*
*وميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ميساعدش ليه يعنى هيخس  لما يساعدها حتى وهى سليمه وايه يا سامح بتقول وهى مريضه اه وهى سليمه مستحيل
ليه مستحيل بقا لما بتقول انكلما تساعد فى البيت مش هينقص من رجولتك
ميرسى لطرحك الموضوع الرائع ده
انا متابعه معاكى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> عجبى
> انتم عوزينا نرجع من الشغل طالع عنينا
> ونساعد فى المطبخ ون قوم باعمال البيت
> حرام عليكو امال الواحد بيتجوز لية ههههههههههههه
> ...



*يا عم سوني انا مقولتش هترجع من الشغل تشتغل في البيت 
لا طبعا يبقي  كلام مش سليم
انا بقول لو يوم  انت قاعد في البيت مثلا ومش بتعمل حاجة وكانت هي بتطبخ مثلا وبتنظف المنزل 
هل لو لقيتها بتعمل كذا حاجة وانت فاضي الوقت دة ممكن تساعد علي سبيل المحبة ولا  من وجهة نظرك دة هينتقص من رجولتك ؟​*


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

انا ماما  كانت تعبانة جدا فى يوم من صداع شديد جدا كان فى اليوم ده 
عندنا ضيوف  وقالتلى ممكن تغسل اطباق اللى اكلتوا فيها  فوافقت وانا 
مضطر ومش قادر ارفض  كان فى بعض المياه اللى وقعت على الارض بعد 
ماغسلت وهدومى كلها اتبلت وانا شايل الاطباق كلها مرة واحدة وروحت 
اتزحلقت بالاطباق واتكسر ازيد من 37 طبق وبراد شاى صينى فى اليوم 
دة وماما كانت نايمة قامت من النوم على "راديو نجوم fm " طبعا انا  لحسن
 حظى ان ماما  مش قادرة تتكلم فى اليوم ده  وعبال لما استعادت نشاطها 
كان الموضوع اتنسى بسلام وهى دى المرة الوحيدة اللى انا قدمت فيها مساعدة 
لماما .....وبابا قالى فداك ........
والموضوع انتهى 
واشكركم على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

وبعدين  بصراحة الله يكون فى عونكم
 بصو بالزمة



 مش بيتعبو بالزمة
ههههههههههههههههه​ لو انا قاعد وهى تعبانة اخدمها بعينى
 ودة مش حينقص من رجولتى بشئ طبعا
 الحياة تعاون طبعا ودى شريكتى فى الحياة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *حددى يا حجة
> 
> كلامك للام ولا للزوجة دوة اولا
> 
> ...


*طيب يا سيدي حددنا انها الزوجة 
طيب قدر يا سامح انها موظفة  وبتشتغل زيك 
ورجعت لقيتها بتعمل عشرين حاجة بردة مش ممكن تساعد ؟؟؟
او لو في يوم انت قاعد من الشغل مثلا بردة متساعدش ؟
او بعد كدة لما يبقي فية اطفال 
مثلا مشغولة بتحمي الاولاد وقالتلك مثلا اعمل انت الشاي ههههههههههههه هتقول لا​*


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*طيب قى حاله*
*ان انت وهى بتشتغلوا*
*هتساعدها برضه فى البيت ولا*
*وفى حاله *
*انه يكون فى نونو*
*برضه مش هتكون مشغووله وبرضه مش هتساعدها*
*اتقوا ربنا شويه*
*اللى يرحم ربنا يرحمه*
*ياظلمه *


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *طيب يا سيدي حددنا انها الزوجة
> 
> كويس
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه


مش عاوز اعقدك يا حجة

صليلى​*


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *طيب قى حاله*
> *ان انت وهى بتشتغلوا*
> *هتساعدها برضه فى البيت ولا*
> *وفى حاله *
> ...



*لو احنا ظلمه تبقوا انتو ايه مفترين مثلاً​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بصي بما اني الموضوع للولاد*
> *فا هتلاقي كل اللي هيرد بنات *
> *لانهم متغاظين من الموضوع دا*
> 
> ...



*الجميلة ميرو انجل كلامك مضبوط فعلا في اللي بيعمل كدة وفي اللي بيعمل كدة 
بس تفتكري لو بيحب مراتة حب كبير ولاقاها مشغولة وتعبانة في كذا حاجة مش هيساعدها ؟؟
نورتيني يا قمر
يا ريت تتابعي معانا وتدخلي تاني​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *طيب قى حاله*
> *ان انت وهى بتشتغلوا*
> *هتساعدها برضه فى البيت ولا*
> *وفى حاله *
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
عسل يا تويتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مش عاوز اعقدك يا حجة
> ...


*لالالا انت كدة فعلا بتعقدني 
ههههههههههههه
كل حاجة ردها  كدة 
سامح خاف علي نفسك هههههههههههههههه
البنات اللي بيدخلو الموضوع هيتلمو عليك ويموتوك ههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الجميلة ميرو انجل كلامك مضبوط فعلا في اللي بيعمل كدة وفي اللي بيعمل كدة​*
> 
> *بس تفتكري لو بيحب مراتة حب كبير ولاقاها مشغولة وتعبانة في كذا حاجة مش هيساعدها ؟؟*
> *نورتيني يا قمر*​
> *يا ريت تتابعي معانا وتدخلي تاني*​


*دا لو عنده دم هيعمل كده لو لاقي مراته يعيني تعبانه او مشغوله بالبيبي ههههههههه*​ 

*وفي رجاله تانيه *
*حسبي الله ونعمه الوكيل*
*تلاقي يا بنتي لما الطفل يبكي *
*بدل ما يساعدها ويشوف ماله*
*يروح ينام في اوضه تانيه عشان مش عارف ينام كويس *
*ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل زيك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لالالا انت كدة فعلا بتعقدني
> ههههههههههههه
> كل حاجة ردها  كدة
> سامح خاف علي نفسك هههههههههههههههه
> البنات اللي بيدخلو الموضوع هيتلمو عليك ويموتوك ههههههههه​*



*هى الصراحة بتزعل

صدقينى انا كدة فى ناس بتزعل منى لانى صريح 

بس انا مش هغير مبدأى 

يعنى انا مش بشارك غير لما اكون مقتنع بيه من جوايا​*


----------



## go love (9 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا
وعنوانة اجمل
بس ياريت تعدلي 
لحسن مبقاش  للولاد دة اشتراك البنات اكتر بكتير

يلا كبت خرجوة 
بس مش علينا طبعا  ......... على نفسيكم برضو 
وبالنسبة لسؤالك الحيوي 
هو بسيط جدا  طول مـــــ  الحياة  منهم بسيطة وسلسا
يعنى عادي جدا اني اساعد سواء ولدتي او زوجتى او حتى اختى 
ومش شرط يكونو تعبانين عشان نسعدهم لا الشرط انهم محتاجين للمساعدة  فاكيد هنساعدهم
 حبن ........ وليس كرهن 
محبة.........  وليس اكرة 
وبالنسبة لزوجتى  على وجة الخصوص
اكيد هسعدها لان الحياة شركة مبين اتنين 
مش هو عقد  عمل بشروط لا
شرط الاساسي فى اي ارتبطات اسرية عائلية زوجية صدقية
 هو الحـــــــــب اللي بيجمع جميع الارتباطات دية وبيخليها بدون قيود  شرطية او التزمات جبرية 

*تحياتـــــــــــ:16_4_16:ـــــى فعلا لموضيعك المميزة 
تقبلي مروري
go love*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميساعدش ليه يعنى هيخس  لما يساعدها حتى وهى سليمه وايه يا سامح بتقول وهى مريضه اه وهى سليمه مستحيل
> ليه مستحيل بقا لما بتقول انكلما تساعد فى البيت مش هينقص من رجولتك
> ميرسى لطرحك الموضوع الرائع ده
> انا متابعه معاكى​



*كوكي العسولة هنا اهلا اهلا
واضح ان راي سامح اتفز البنات بقولة مستحيل
نورتي يا قمر 
ومن فضلك تابعي معانا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا ماما  كانت تعبانة جدا فى يوم من صداع شديد جدا كان فى اليوم ده
> عندنا ضيوف  وقالتلى ممكن تغسل اطباق اللى اكلتوا فيها  فوافقت وانا
> مضطر ومش قادر ارفض  كان فى بعض المياه اللى وقعت على الارض بعد
> ماغسلت وهدومى كلها اتبلت وانا شايل الاطباق كلها مرة واحدة وروحت
> ...



*اهلا بيك معانا يا مينا 
جميل منك انك حاولت تساعد وهو دة اللي احنا بنتكلم علية ان يبقي فية احساس لما تلاقي الانثي اللي قدامك تعبانة ممكن تساعد مش تشوف ان دة هينتقص من كيانك كراجل 
بس تعرف انت بوظتلها الدنيا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منور موضوعي يا باشا 
يا ريت تتابع معانا ولو حبيت تشارك برائيك تاني وتعلق علي راي حد​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *هى الصراحة بتزعل
> 
> صدقينى انا كدة فى ناس بتزعل منى لانى صريح
> 
> ...



*اهلا بيك يا سامح 
وطبعا انت حر في رايك ودي حرية شخصية 
احنا بس بندردش مع بعض​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مين قال كده
انا لو لو لو بحبها
اكيد هساعدها
في اللي اقدر عليه
حتي لو ايه؟؟
اهم حاجة يبقي فيه حب!!!
وده طبعا مفيش!!!!
بما ان مفيش حب
اذن مفيش مساعدة...
وهو المطلوب اثباته!!!!!!!​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> وعنوانة اجمل
> بس ياريت تعدلي
> لحسن مبقاش  للولاد دة اشتراك البنات اكتر بكتير
> ...


*كعادتك يا جو   لما بتدخل مواضيعي
رايك مميز وموضوعي وعقلاني وجميل 
بس علي فكرة احنا بندردش مش كبت بيطلعوة البنات ولا حاجة 
وبالنسبة لعنوان الموضوع انا مختاراة كدة علشان يشد الطرفين 
اصل انا عاوزة الجنسين يدخلو ويشاركو في الموضوع 
ويشدو شعر بعض كمان ويمسكو في خناق بعض ههههههههههههه
جاية اهدي النفوس يعني ههههههههه
نورت يا باشا وتابع معانا الخناقة العنيفة بين الصابونة والليف​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *طيب قى حاله*
> *ان انت وهى بتشتغلوا*
> *هتساعدها برضه فى البيت ولا*
> *وفى حاله *
> ...



*هو انتي عندك حق 
بس اكيد مش كلهم كدة 
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> وبعدين  بصراحة الله يكون فى عونكم
> بصو بالزمة
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
حلوة الصورة دي 
جبتها ازاي 
رايك دة بجد ولا بتتريق يا سوني​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*زمن البتنجان أنتهي 
مفيش شاب أو راجل دلوقتي ميقدرش يساعد باشبشب على طول...أسأل مجرب ولا تسأل.....
*​


----------



## sara23 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اكيد لو *هو*وراه شغل كتير وانا فاضيه هساعده
انما مبقاش شقيانه طول النهار وييجى يقولى شوفى الواد مثلا
ههههههههههههه
بهزر يا جماعه
بس انا لو قلت رايى بصراحه هاتضرب
اصل انا مش بحب الراجل المحترفه شغل البيت
بس مفيش مانع انه يعبرلى عن حبه لى بانه يساعدنى باللى يقدر عليه
ميرسيييييييييى كتير على الموضوع الحيوى 
ومتابعه معاكم​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *مين قال كده
> انا لو لو لو بحبها
> اكيد هساعدها
> في اللي اقدر عليه
> ...



*بيشوووووو
اهلا بيك منور معانا في المناقشة 
عندك حق لو فية حب كل شيء هيبقي سهل وجميل وهنشيل بعض مش بس هنساعد
خليك ويانا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

fady_temon قال:


> *زمن البتنجان أنتهي
> مفيش شاب أو راجل دلوقتي ميقدرش يساعد باشبشب على طول...أسأل مجرب ولا تسأل.....
> *​



*هههههههههه
عسل يا فادي 
لالا طبعا كل حاجة بالحب 
وعلشان تبقي عارف عمر البنت ما هتكون سعيدة لو حتي الشاب عمل شيء هو مش مقتنع بية 
بضغط منها 
يعني لو مكنش تنفيز طلب ليها بمحبة منة يبقي مش ممكن هي تكون سعيدة
دي في اي حاجة في الحياة مش في مساعدة في البيت
منور وخليك معانا ولو حبيت ترد تاني علي اي مشاركة اهلا بيك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههه
> عسل يا فادي
> لالا طبعا كل حاجة بالحب
> وعلشان تبقي عارف عمر البنت ما هتكون سعيدة لو حتي الشاب عمل شيء هو مش مقتنع بية
> ...



لا احياانا فيه بنات 
بتبقي عايزة كده
بس ده طبعا عقدة نفسية​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*و انا بنوتة تسمحيلي اجاوب...
انا هقول انه مش غلط انه الرجل يبقى يساعد زوجته في اعمال البيت لما يكون عندها شغل كتير و مش ملحقة او لما تكون تعبانة ...
 بس تخيلي انه هو اللي عم يشتغل شغل البيت كله و هي قاعدة .. دا هنا يكون عييييييييب...
و مرسييي موضوع جمييييييييل*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> اكيد لو *هو*وراه شغل كتير وانا فاضيه هساعده
> انما مبقاش شقيانه طول النهار وييجى يقولى شوفى الواد مثلا
> ههههههههههههه
> بهزر يا جماعه
> ...



*اهلا بيكي معانا يا سارة 
هههههههههههه
عسل ياسارة 
احنا مش بنقول محترف 
احنا بنقول مساعدة بسيطة لو هي مطحونة في شغل كتير 
يا ريت تتابعي معانا وتشاركي تاني​*


----------



## sony_33 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة الصورة دي
> جبتها ازاي
> رايك دة بجد ولا بتتريق يا سوني​*


 لا بجد دة راى فعلا الزواج مشاركة
 مش واحدة بتخدم وخلاص​


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الجميل
والمساعدة هى نوع من التكافل الاجتماعى 
والوجدانى داخل الاسرة ولكنها تختلف
حسب المكان والزمان والحال وبالتالى الظروف
وهى لا تنقص من رجولة الرجل بل العكس صحيح
فالتعاون هو مفخرة لكل كائن حى 
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *و انا بنوتة تسمحيلي اجاوب...
> انا هقول انه مش غلط انه الرجل يبقى يساعد زوجته في اعمال البيت لما يكون عندها شغل كتير و مش ملحقة او لما تكون تعبانة ...
> بس تخيلي انه هو اللي عم يشتغل شغل البيت كله و هي قاعدة .. دا هنا يكون عييييييييب...
> و مرسييي موضوع جمييييييييل*



*اهلا بالحلوي رد روز 
بتؤبريني خيتي 
من هو اللي عم يشتغل البيت كلة وهي قاعدة  !!!!!!!!!!
نحنا بنقول هي قايمة بالبيت كلة لكن بنقول للشباب لو فيك تساعدها  لو هي مشغولة في مليون حاجة 
او لو هي بتمون عليك تساعدها لو بحاجة صغيرة منها تحسسها بالمشاركة والحب 
ولو 
انتي علي راسي 
دخيلك تابعينا ومري علينا تاني وشاركينا يا قمر
انا عم بحكي لبناني امنيح مش هيك 
نورتينا يا قمر​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي لردك ...رجا بصي  أنا معرفش أنتو معقدنها ليه بأمانة أنا بقوم بكل شغل البيت بدل ماما ومبتكسفش من ده حقيقي علشان ماما محتاجة المساعدة ,,,وأن شاء ربنا لما أتجوز هساعد مراتي زي مابساعد ماما وهشتغل معاها بس ده ميعطلنيش عن شغلي ....
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اهلا بالحلوي رد روز
> بتؤبريني خيتي
> من هو اللي عم يشتغل البيت كلة وهي قاعدة  !!!!!!!!!!
> نحنا بنقول هي قايمة بالبيت كلة لكن بنقول للشباب لو فيك تساعدها  لو هي مشغولة في مليون حاجة
> ...


*الله على اللبناني طالع منك متل العسل...
و عنجد خجلتيني بكلامك العسل دا  
مرسي حبيبتي...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> 
> ​سلام ونعمه رب المجد​​
> 
> ...


 
سؤال جميل وهام 

ميررررسى على السؤال يا رجعا ليسوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## boshrazaref (11 ديسمبر 2008)

"ب المحبة تستر فى الحالات دى


----------



## متيكو (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا وشكرا عالموضوع احنا مو شغلنا المساعدة بالبيت والله انا اتكاسل اقوم اشيل اي شي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة ليسوع
> على الموضوع الجميل
> والمساعدة هى نوع من التكافل الاجتماعى
> والوجدانى داخل الاسرة ولكنها تختلف
> ...



*الحقيقة رايك يا وليم منطقي وعقلاني وجميل جدا 
نورت صفحتي المتواضعة بمرورك 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> سؤال جميل وهام
> 
> ميررررسى على السؤال يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*كوكو العسول 
ردودك جميلة جدا لاء ومقتبس وبترد علي جزء جزء 

نورت الموضوع يا باشا
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> اهلا وشكرا عالموضوع احنا مو شغلنا المساعدة بالبيت والله انا اتكاسل اقوم اشيل اي شي



*اهلا بيك يا ميتكو 
يعني لو لقيت ماما او زوجتك تعبانة ما فيك تساعدها ولو بشيء بسيط 
يشعرها بحبك واحساسك بيها ؟
لو حبيت تدخل تاني وترد  يا هلا فيك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> وبعدين  بصراحة الله يكون فى عونكم
> بصو بالزمة
> 
> 
> ...





ملطوشة يا sony
هههههههههههههههه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59857&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%E6%C7%D2

كليموووووووووووووووووووو
 

​


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

انا الحقيقة ليا رأى تانى يريح كل البنات ويخليها فى غنى عن مساعدة الرجالة ليهم 
تشترط انه يكون فى جهازها فى الفرح فى غسالة اطباق وصدقونى بامانة مش غالية كلها 2000 جنيه....
ولا تتعب نفسها خالص !!!!!!!!!!!
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع ده..................


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا الحقيقة ليا رأى تانى يريح كل البنات ويخليها فى غنى عن مساعدة الرجالة ليهم
> تشترط انه يكون فى جهازها فى الفرح فى غسالة اطباق وصدقونى بامانة مش غالية كلها 2000 جنيه....
> ولا تتعب نفسها خالص !!!!!!!!!!!
> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع ده..................



*ههههههههه
لذيذ يا مينا 
بس الحق استخبي بقة انت احسن ابناء جنسك هيجو يضربوك 
هيقولولك انت بتزود علينا الطلبات والمصاريف 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

_



تفتكر لو ساعدت في الاعمال المنزلية دا شيء ينتقص من رجولتك ؟
يعني لو ساعدت ماما في شغل البيت مثلا ؟
او لو لما تتجوز تفتكر لو ساعدت المدام بتاعتك في شغل البيت دا شيء يقلل من قيمتك او ينتقص من رجولتك ؟
عاوز اعرف ردودكم بصراحة وهل ممكن تساعدها لو هي مريضة بس ولا ممكن تساعدها وهي مش مريضة ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش فى كل الحلات الشاب بيرضى بده بس علشان احنا فى مجتمع متخلف بيرفض ويقول ليه هو انا بنت ولا ايه لاء ده كمان ممكن يقلب الدنيا علشان يحس انو راجل
عمر المساعده ما كانت عيب او تنقص من رجوله ديه افتكر اساس الرجوله انو يتحمل اللى مش يحمل
مش كل الشباب هتقبل
اه ومش معنا كده ان البنت تستغل الموقف وكمان تدورلو على الغسيل
افتكر بالحب والموده الصعب بيهون وكل واحد بيدور ازى يريح التانى سواء مع الاهل او مع شريكة الحياه
ميرسى كتييير راجعا ليسوع على موضوع المناقشة
تقبلى مرورى​_


----------



## محب الانسانيه (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررر

موضوع ممتاز 

انا اساعد ماما في شغل البيت لما أكون ما علي التزامات اخرى 

ولما اتزوج رح أكون ايضا المساعد الاول لزوجتي .....

شو رأيكم 


كل الحب والتقدير لبيتي (منتدى الكنيسه)


----------



## محب الانسانيه (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررر

موضوع ممتاز 

انا اساعد ماما في شغل البيت لما أكون ما علي التزامات اخرى 

ولما اتزوج رح أكون ايضا المساعد الاول لزوجتي .....

شو رأيكم 


كل الحب والتقدير لبيتي (منتدى الكنيسه)


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> مش فى كل الحلات الشاب بيرضى بده بس علشان احنا فى مجتمع متخلف بيرفض ويقول ليه هو انا بنت ولا ايه لاء ده كمان ممكن يقلب الدنيا علشان يحس انو راجل
> عمر المساعده ما كانت عيب او تنقص من رجوله ديه افتكر اساس الرجوله انو يتحمل اللى مش يحمل
> مش كل الشباب هتقبل
> ...


*رايك رائع يا توني ومتحضر وعندك حق كلة بالمحبة والمودة الصعب بيهون 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> مشكوررررر
> 
> موضوع ممتاز
> 
> ...



*اللة عليك يا محب الانسانية
هي دي فعلا الانسانية
نورت موضوعي يا باشا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*هو التعاون مطلوب فى كل نواحى الحياه لكن بالنسبه لى أنا راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافضه رفض تام أى مساعده منه فى البيت لآن النتيجه دايماً بتيجى  عكسيه هههههههه
ميييييييررررسى يا قمرررر على الموضوع الجامد​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *هو التعاون مطلوب فى كل نواحى الحياه لكن بالنسبه لى أنا راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافضه رفض تام أى مساعده منه فى البيت لآن النتيجه دايماً بتيجى  عكسيه هههههههه
> ميييييييررررسى يا قمرررر على الموضوع الجامد​*



*ههههههههههههههه
لازم بيوقع حجات في الارض ويكب حجات 
نورتيني بمشاركتك الجميلة يا دونا  يا عسل​*


----------



## متيكو (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اوللا يابنوته انا مامتزوج وعمري بعد 19 سنة يعني طويلة السالفة الحب والحنية مو من الشغل بالبيت صح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> اوللا يابنوته انا مامتزوج وعمري بعد 19 سنة يعني طويلة السالفة الحب والحنية مو من الشغل بالبيت صح



*واللة خي كلامكش صحيح كتيير 
بس انا ما بقول الحب والحنية بشغل البيت انا بقول  لو شفتها تعبانة ليش ما تساعدها وهيك 
بتحس اكتر بحب منك ودة ما هينتقص من رجولتك في شيء 
ونورتنا  كتير 
اللة بيعطيك العافيي​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصى يا راجعة بجد الموضوع ده

عادى طب ما انا بابا كان بيعمل كل حاجة فى البيت 

وولدتى تعبانة ولما توفت بردة سواعى كتير 

بيساعدنى انا واختى عادى 

وعمر ما حس ان ده بيقلل من كرامتة او رجولتة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصى يا راجعة بجد الموضوع ده
> 
> عادى طب ما انا بابا كان بيعمل كل حاجة فى البيت
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا جوجو يا عسل علي مشاركتك الجميلة 
والدك انسان متحضر 
ربنا يخلية ليكم يا رب  ويفرحة بيكي انتي واختك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2008)

boshrazaref قال:


> "ب المحبة تستر فى الحالات دى



*عندك حق يا بشري 
المحبة تحتمل والمحبة ترفق 
ربنا يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## متيكو (21 ديسمبر 2008)

واللة خي كلامكش صحيح كتيير 
بس انا ما بقول الحب والحنية بشغل البيت انا بقول لو شفتها تعبانة ليش ما تساعدها وهيك 
بتحس اكتر بحب منك ودة ما هينتقص من رجولتك في شيء 
ونورتنا كتير 
اللة بيعطيك العافيي





انا بالنسبة الي احب امي كثثثير وهم اساعدها يعني وثانيا هذا شغل البنات بالبيت وحنا الالشباب والرجال شغلنا برا ليش ما انتو تجو تساعدونا شتقولين وشكرا عالموضوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> واللة خي كلامكش صحيح كتيير
> بس انا ما بقول الحب والحنية بشغل البيت انا بقول لو شفتها تعبانة ليش ما تساعدها وهيك
> بتحس اكتر بحب منك ودة ما هينتقص من رجولتك في شيء
> ونورتنا كتير
> ...



*اقولك يا سيدي 
انا عن نفسي لو بابا يحتاجني اساعدة في شغلة انا متاخرشي ابدا ولو جوزي شغلة هيكون ممكن اساعد فية انا مش ممكن اقف اتفرج ابدا 
مرسي كتير ليك يا ميتكو 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## متيكو (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههه  شكرا ليك عالرد الحلو بس اذا انا بالي ما مشغول وعندي الف شغلة ابالي شاسوي ولو احكيلكي عن حالتي  حتقولين حقك على كولن شكرا حبي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> ههههههه  شكرا ليك عالرد الحلو بس اذا انا بالي ما مشغول وعندي الف شغلة ابالي شاسوي ولو احكيلكي عن حالتي  حتقولين حقك على كولن شكرا حبي



*ربنا معاك ويساعدك​*


----------



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كثير واخاف ازعجتك شي انا اسف


----------



## farou2 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *[font="arial bl[color="red"]ack"]سلام ونعمة
> سؤال  للشباب
> تفتكر لو ساعدت في الاعمال المنزلية دا شيء ينتقص من رجولتك ؟​
> تاكدي ان في شباب فكر ذييك مثلا انا
> ...


جاوبت وبلا خجل بكل صراحة ولو عاوزة كمان فانا لا اقبل ان اكون مسيطر على زوجتي ابدا الا ان اكون مسيطر على عواطفها والعكس (عشان كدة مستعد لكسر الروتين اليومي) بس مش ساهل ابدا ابدا ابدا دائما في عندي حدود .......................... تحياتي لك وحياتي للرب يسوع


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا بحب الرجل التقيل

يعني يساعدها لو كاانت مريضة بس


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> شكرا كثير واخاف ازعجتك شي انا اسف



*لا ابدا صديقي  
لا داعي للاسف 

مرورك عزيز  وعلي راسي 

اهلا بيك​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 ديسمبر 2008)

عادى مفيش مشكلة فيها 
دا بيتى ومفيش مشكلة اما اساعد زوجتى فية


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2008)

farou2 قال:


> جاوبت وبلا خجل بكل صراحة ولو عاوزة كمان فانا لا اقبل ان اكون مسيطر على زوجتي ابدا الا ان اكون مسيطر على عواطفها والعكس (عشان كدة مستعد لكسر الروتين اليومي) بس مش ساهل ابدا ابدا ابدا دائما في عندي حدود .......................... تحياتي لك وحياتي للرب يسوع



*رايك جميل قوووووي يا فاروق 

وجميلة قوووي مسيطر علي عواطفها دي 

ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك 

وكل سنة وانت طيب 

نورت يا باشا​*


----------

